# Third brake light screws in spoiler??



## kdkiernan (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey guys,
Anyone know where I can find the right screw to secure the brake light into the spoiler? Its a tiny little black screw, the original must have fallen out at some point. I removed the spoiler and tried to fit some screws I had, but couldnt find a match.
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks guys,
Kyle


----------

